# Cannabis vaping forum very hidden



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

I just wanted to point out that the Cannabis Vaping forum is hidden in a place that I never would have found had I not seen the moniker under CH's name and gone looking for it.  Perhaps there is a way to make it more obvious that this forum exists?  I could see it getting a lot of traffic as this is bound to be a hot topic in the coming years with legalization and medical MJ popping up everywhere.  Anyway, just wanted to mention.


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

Just a thought -- is it possible to branch off VD into two subforums, as opposed to having one be the main forum and the other be the subforum?  For example, if you click Vaping discussion, you see a landing page with two subforums?


----------



## alasdairm

i'm pretty sure we can do that as we have the concept of "categories" which can contains forums. "_bluelight basics_" is an exampleL: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/forums/151-Bluelight-Basics

is that what you had in mind? honestly, without thinking about it too much, it seems like the obvious way it should be...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

this gets a little more complex as we could do this two ways. either we create a new "vaping" category which is in focus forums and contains the two vaping forums.

or we can create a new "vaping" category which is a peer of focus forums (and contains the two vaping forums.)

which makes more sense?

alasdair


----------



## coelophysis

alasdairm said:


> this gets a little more complex as we could do this two ways. either we create a new "vaping" category which is in focus forums and contains the two vaping forums.
> 
> or we can create a new "vaping" category which is a peer of focus forums (and contains the two vaping forums.)
> 
> which makes more sense?
> 
> alasdair


I think the second idea is better unless people really feel like the topic of vaping is worth of its own sub forum. The two sections do still talk about drugs though and seem appropriate in the focus forums. It may make it look a little more cluttered but I guess the same argument could go for the other option, extra scrolling.
Why I think it's best to just add Cannabis Vaping to the focus forum direct categories and not branch vaping off entirely is because it would be sort of like Non-Electronic & Electronic Music Discussions branching out and standing alone, but instead they both still have the arts and entertainment category to sit under.


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## coelophysis

In my opinion yes, lol I realize its pretty tough to explain.


----------



## alasdairm

no, i get it. this makes sense, tbh.

let's give it a few days and see if there is any objection. if not, we'll get this done.

alasdair


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I like the suggestion. No complaints here.


----------



## Mel22

Great idea...CVD is definitely too hidden.

I think we should also consider changing the name of VD to Nicotine Vaping Discussion.


----------



## assclass

I rather see it as sub-forum from CD.  Especially since within CD there is plenty of discussion about dabs/vaping already.

Didn't know it existed at all, and I only vape cannabis now


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

^ Same, I only vape MJ nowadays too

I think all of the proposed solutions are good.  As long as it can be seen from the main focus forums list, I think it solves the problem.  Since there already is a Vaping forum and a Cannabis forum, I guess it could be grouped with either one.


----------



## alasdairm

now:






alasdair


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Looks great to me.


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

Looks good.  Only comment is that it doesn't appear as a forum on the home page.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cashfl0w_d0nkey said:


> Looks good.  Only comment is that it doesn't appear as a forum on the home page.



It should be now.  It is for me.  Please double check


----------



## cemguess86

Fellow vapers check this out! 

Yooo peeps, hope all is good? Just received this sample pack from a mate of mine and wanted to share it with you guys, his been vaping for a long time and has finally looking forward to launching his range of e juices let me know what your thoughts are on the bottle design and such?  Been vaping this little bad boy for just under a week now and running out L great taste just like donut should taste like with a smooth vape Its 70vg producing huge vape clouds. Peace and love people.


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

Looks good.  I did notice that is it not listed on the Home page yet (it still just says Vaping Discussion)


----------



## alasdairm

yep - i can not work out why it's not appearing 

alasdair


----------

